# What to do with Red Tiger Lily



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Heya, new tank, first time with live plants. Eh.. Purchased Red Tiger Lily. Planted said lily in substrate. Thing is growing like gangbuster. many new leaves forming, looks to be more than one lily growing off bulb. do I clip the clusters off and plant those as the bulb produces em or what? Been looking online and nothing has said much about how it grows and what do with the thing if it's growing well.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

plants like to reproduce on their own.. bury the bulbs in the substrate.. and you will more than likely get another plant out of it


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Unless there is a new bulb forming, which it doesn't sound like....then I wouldn't plant anything else. It grows from a bulb and while I'm not sure how it reproduces, I'm sure you can't plant anything except another bulb to grow a whole new plant....if that makes sense.

Any pics?


----------

